
Transfer Your Font Style with GANs - jonbaer
http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/03/13/mcgan/
======
LionBlack8
Thanks for this interesting source! I've been currently looking for beautiful
and non-common web fonts for my design project. Initially I was tend to use
free fonts but then discovered some premium fonts on
[https://www.templatemonster.com/fonts.php](https://www.templatemonster.com/fonts.php)
. Gonna use a bundle from there!

